# Solved: error about SCSI/RAID Host Controller



## Chewbubba (Jun 30, 2000)

I'm using a new Dell at work (an Optiplex GX280) with Windows XP, and it has recently been popping up with the following error:
"The device driver for the 'SCSI/RAID Host Controller' device is preventing the machine from entering standby. Please close all applications and try again. If the problem persists, you may need to update this driver."

That's the problem.

I've been to the Dell site, but don't see any drivers for SCSI/Raid anywhere on their site (here is where I was looking).

I also opened the Device Manager, and told the SCSI/RAID host controller to update the driver. It looks and looks and looks, but doesn't find anything.

How can I fix this?

Thanks!


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Running the error message through Google and Google Groups seems to find it associated with some older, "legacy" scanners.

Do you have one, or was anything similar installed prior to this?

http://groups.google.com/groups?hl=...he+machine+from+entering+standby.&qt_s=Search

Using "System Restore" to resolve the issue might be a possibility if it began relatively recently.

.... it could also be a printer or any device connected to the parallel (SCSI) port on the computer.


----------



## Chewbubba (Jun 30, 2000)

That's exactly my situation. I've got a Microtek scanner attached to the parallel port. The scanner works, so I'll try to update the drivers and see what happens.


----------



## Chewbubba (Jun 30, 2000)

After some investigating, I found I had the right/latest driver for the scanner.
I tried reinstalling the driver for SCSI, instead of parallel port, but that made things worse.
I tried changing the LPT port to EPP, because I remember seeing that when I installed the driver, but that didn't help either.
In the end, unplugging the scanner from the computer was the only way to prevent the error and allow the computer to enter Standby mode. :down:


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

How old is the scanner, did it predate XP as an operating system? And did the problem just begin out of nowhere, working fine previously?

I think I would have tried doing a System Restore, if that was the case.

If it's any consoloation, I've had to forgo using standby on my Dell Dimension desktop after installing a Belkin UPS. It goes into and out of standby but the Belkin device software has to be restarted, leaving error logs in its wake. 

So I just turn the monitor off instead. Standby doesn't really save much power anyway.


----------



## Chewbubba (Jun 30, 2000)

Yeah, its a pretty old scanner.

It's not a big deal about it being unplugged. I don't use it too much anymore anyway.


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Okedoke, if you feel the resolution is satisfactory, feel free to mark the thead "Solved" using the Thread Tools menu if you like.


----------



## Shadow5683 (Feb 4, 2008)

I went to Device Manager and it has a yellow exclamation point by SDSI/RAID Host controller. I look into it and it says "Windows cannot load the device driver for this hardware. The driver may be corrupted or missing. (Code 39)". 

It has unknown Manufactureer posted in the general tab but when I go into the Driver Tab, it says Device Provider is Microsoft. I search for updates and it looks for days (long time) and doesn't find anything. I looked at their products and updates and find nothing, I search online for updates on that specific controller and no luck. 

I realize it's hardware but I think I need it to work. I'm not even sure what the controller really does but I think it's associated with my online game that won't launch. That;s another issue....Please help, I'm at a loss


----------

